# من أسس صوم العذراء ؟ بقلم  الانبا غريغوريوس



## مونيكا 57 (8 أغسطس 2010)

*

من أسس صوم العذراء ؟

بقلم المتنيح 

الانبا غريغوريوس

 اسقف عام الدراسات اللاهوتية والثقافية القبطية والبحث العلمي 


العذراء مريم هي التي بدأت
الصوم،لأنها خاصة بعد صعود المسيح إلى السماء،نالها كثير من المتاعب والمضايقات والمنغصات من قبل 
‏اليهود،الذين حا ولوا أن يصبوا عليهاغضبهم وضيقهم من المسيح،وخاصة بعد أن قام من بين الأموات ،فالعذراء نالت متاعب كثيرةجدا 






‏وهي المرأة الرقيقة التي يجب أن لاتعامل بقسوة كماعاملها اليهود 
كانت العذراء مقيمة فى بيت يوحنا حتى تنيحت، نحو اربع عشرة سنة حسب وصية المسيح إليه عندما قال له خذ هذه أمك وقال للعذراء مريم خذى هذا ابنك . وكان يوحنا رسولا يكرز ويبشر وينتقل فى كل ارض فلسطين.وكانت العذراء مريم تباشر العبادة من صلاة وصوم. وكانت تذهب إلى قبر المسيح له المجد، ومعها صويحباتها من عذارى جبل الزيتون، لقد اتخذن العذراء مريم رائدة لهن وقائدة لهن، وتمثلن بسيرتها فكن يتبعنها، وتالفت منهن أول جمعية للعذارى، وهو نظام العذراى السابق على نظام الرهبنة بالنسبة للبنات. لأن فى العصور القديمة قبل القرن الرابع للميلاد، كان هناك نظام اسمه نظام العذارى، لمن نذرن عذر اويتهن للمسيح، وكان لهم خور وس أو قسم خاص فى الكنيسة، ومذكور هذا فى كتاب الدسقولية وهو تعاليم الرسل، لم يكن هناك نظام للراهبات، إنما كان هناك صف العذارى. وعندما صار البابا ديتريوس الكرام المعروف بطريركا، وكان فى حياته الأولى رجلا متزوجا، وظل متزوجا سبعا وأربعين سنة قبل أن يدعى إلى البطريركية، غير ان زواجه كان من نوع الزواج الذى نسميه الزواج البتولى، مثل زواج 
‏أدم وحوا قبل السقوط فى الخطيئة، وكزواج يوسف ومريم، عندما صار ديمتريوس الكرام البابا الثانى عشر 
‏من بابا وات الإسكندرية، ضم زوجته 
‏إلى خورس العذراء فى الكنيسة، أما نظام الرهبنة للبنات بدأ من القرن الرابع، فى عهد الأنبا باخوميوس المعروف بأب الشركة. 
‏العذراء مريم هى التى أنشأت نظام العذارى، لأنها كعذراء بدأ يلتف حولها البنات العذارى بنات جبل الزيتون، وكن يتبعنها وكن يصلين معها وكن يذهبن معها إلى القبر المقدس، حيث 
0 ‏كانت العذراء تسجد وتتعبد وتصلى وتصوم أيضأ. 
ولقد كانت العذراء مريم تقضى كل وقتها فى العبادة والصلاة، وكانت تمارس الصوم، مكرسة كل طاقاتها لحياة التأمل الخالص. ولم يكن لها عمل اخر غير تقديس ذاتها، وتكميل نفسها بالرياضات الروحانية العالية. بعد أن نالت مع الرسل، موهبة الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين(أعمال الرسل 13:1 ‏، 14 ‏)،( 1:2 ‏- 4 ‏) 
‏ والمعروف أن العذراء مريم لم تمارس عملا من أعمال الكهنوت، كما جاء فى الدسقولية(تعاليم الرسل): النساء لا يعمدن. ونحن نعلمكم أن هذا الفعل خطيئة عظيمة لمن يفعله، وهو مخالف للشريعة...لأن لو كان يجب أن يتعمد أحد من امرأة لكان السيد المسيح يتعمد من أمه (باب 0 2 ‏). 
‏وقد احبتها نساء وبنات أخريات، منهم صويحباتها اللائى عرفنها فى حياتها، واثناء وجود المسيح ابنها على الأرض، منهن: مريم المجدلية، وحنة زوجة خوزى امين خزانة ميرودس وسوسنة وأخريات كثيرات(لوقا 8 ‏:2، 3)(23 :49 :55 )( 24 : 10 ) ‏ثم انضم إليهن عدد أخر من العذارى ممن عشقن حياة البتولية، والعفة الكاملة، تبعن العذراء مريم، 
واتخذنها رائدة لهن فى حياة التأمل، والعبادة، والتكريس التام بالروح والنفس والجسد . وقد تالفت منهن، بقيادة العذراء مريم، أول جماعة من النساء المتبتلات المتعبدات، عرفن به عذراى جبل الزيتون ، عشن حياة الرهبنة بغير شكل الرهبنة، وكن يعتزلن أحيإنا فى اماكن هادئة بعيدة عن صخب الحياة وضجيجها، رغبة فى الانصراف إلى الله، فى تعبد خالص. 
‏ولقد صارت هذه الجماعة معروفة فى الكنيسة الأولى، حتى أن المعجبات من النساء والبنات بمثل هذه الخلوات الروحية، كن يلحقن بالعذارى العفيفات، ويمارسن صوم العذراء بالتقشف والنسك فى تلك الأماكن الهادئة. ولربما كان هو السبب فى أن صوم العذراء. تصومه الكثيرات إلى اليوم، بزهد ونسك كثير، ويمتنعن فيه عن اكل الزيت، على الرغم من أن صوم العذراء ليس من أصوام المرتبة الأولى. بل وكثير من الرجال أيضا صاروا يصومون صوم العذراء صوما نسكيا بالامتناع حتى عن الزيت أى يصومونه على الماء والملح، ونظرا لما للمرأة من اثر فى البيت المسيحى على اولادها وزوجها . 
‏فصوم العذراء مبدأه بالعذراء نفسها، العذراء هى التى صامت وظل هذا الصوم مقدسا على الخصوص بين البنات، وفى عصور الكنيسة التالية بدات البنات تخرجن من البيوت ويذهبن إلى أماكن خلوية كالأديرة لكى يمارسن هذا الصوم بالصلوات وبالعبادة، وبفترات الخلوات الروحية الجيدة التى ترفع من المستوي الروحى. ولعل لهذا السبب أن الأقباط اليوم يقدسون هذا الصوم أكثر من أى صوم أخر. وذلك بفضل المرأة لأن المرأة عندما تهتم بهذا الصوم تقنع زوجها ثم أولادها ، فيتربى الأولاد والبنات على احترام صوم العذراء مريم، لدرجة أننا نرى أن الاقباط
يصومون صوم العذراء بالماء والملح على الرغم من انه يجوز فيه أكل السمك. 
‏وايضا عندما أراد المسيح له المجد 
‏أن يضع حدا لآلام العذراء مريم فظهر لها وقال لها انا أعلم ما تعانينه من الآلام، وقربت الأيام التى فيها تخرجين من هذا الجسد
وتكرمين، لأن جسدك هذا يصعد إلى السماء ، ونزل المسيح له المجد بذاته ليتسلم روحها بعد ان مرضت مرضا خفيفا ، وكانت قد بلغت نحو الستين من عمرها ، أو على الأدق 58 ‏سنة و 8 ‏أشهر و 16 ‏يوما . 
‏وبعد ان تمكن الآباء الرسل من أن 
يذهبوا ويدفنوا العذراء مريم فى الجثسمانية، وهى موجودة بجوار جبل الزيتون وبجوار بستان جثسيماني 
ظلوا يسمعون تهليل وترتيل الملائكة فخجلوا من أن يتركوا الجثمان إلي حال سبيله فظلوا موجودين بجوار القبر ثلاثة أيام، إلى أن اختفت أصوات الملائكة فرجع الآباء الرسل  فى طريقهم وهم فى الطريق إلي أورشليم رأوا توما الرسول أنزلته سحابة على الأرض، قالوا له أين كنت لماذا تأخرت، العذراء مريم تنيحت فطلب توما أن يعود إلى القبر ليتبارك من جسدها، فذهب معه الآباء الرسل إلى القبر الذى دفنت فيه العذراء مريم ولما فتحوا القبر لم يجدوا جثمان العذراء مريم، إنما خرجت رائحة بخور زكية، فخطر على فكرهم أن اليهود رجعوا بعد أن تركوا القبر وأخذوا الجثمان، فلما رأى توما حزنهم قال لهم اطمئنوا يا إخوتى فإن جسد العذراء مريم حمل على أجنحة الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة. ولقصد حسن سمح الله أن أتأخر، أنا كنت فى بلاد الهند وحملتنى السحب لكى أتى فتأخرت، ولكنى رأيت جسد العذراء مريم محمولأ على أجنحة الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، وكان ذلك فوق جبل اخميم، الذى بنى فوقها الدير المعروف الآن بدير العين وأحد الملائكة قال له تعالى وتبارك من الجسد المقدس فتقدمت وقبلت الجسد. وأعطى توما الرسول الزنار الذى كانت العذراء تربط به ملابسها، والزنار كلمة سريا نية وهى الحزام. 
‏فالآباء الرسل سعدوا بهذا الخبر خصوصا أنه من توما، لأن توما له موقف سابق أنه شك فى قيامة المسيح. وظهر له المسيح وقال له تعالى يا توما وضع يدك فى أثر المسامير وضع يدك فى جنبى، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا، لأن هونفسه كان يقول إن لم أضع يدى مكان المسامير فلا أؤمن، ولكن الرسل طلبوا أن يروا هذا المنظر وأن يتأكدوا وأن يتوثق الاعتقاد عندهم بصعود جسد العذراء فصاموا، وفى نهاية هذا الصوم وعدهم المسيح ان يروا بأنفسهم جسد العذراء مريم. وبر المسيح بوعده فرأى الرسل جسد العذراء مرة أخرى وكان هذا فى اليوم السادس عشر من مسرى.كنيستنا تحتفل بظهور جسد العذراء فى 16 ‏مسرى، وفى نهاية الصوم، لكن الواقع إذا أردتم الدقة أن يوم 16 ‏مسرى هو يوم ظهور الجسد مرة أخرى الذى بر فيه المسيح بوعده، فرأى الآباء الرسل صعود جسد العذراء، إنما الصعود فى الواقع كان قبل ذلك لأنه إذا كانت العذراء تنيحت فى 21 ‏طوبة فالمفروض أن صعود جسدها يكون فى 4‏2طوبة أي بعد ثلاثة أيام من نياحتها، ولكن كما يقول السنكسار: هذا هو اليوم الذى فيه بر المسيح بوعده للآباء الرسل بأن يروا 
جسدها مرة أخرى، وصارت الكنيسة تعيد فى السادس عشر من مسرى بصعود جسد العذراء مريم. 

‏فهذا الصوم بدأ بحياة العذراء مريم نفسها لأنها كانت إنسانة متعبدة، عذراء طاهرة حياتها كلها عبادة وصلاة، وعرفت الصوم منذ أن كانت طفلة فى الهيكل، فى السادسة والثامنة من عمرها كانت العذراء تصوم، وكانت تعطى طعامها للفقراء وهى فى الهيكل، عاشت فى جو القداسة والصلاة والتسبيح، عرفت أن تصوم من طفولتها المبكرة مع الصلوات والعبادة والترنيم والترتيل. العبقرية المبكرة لطفلة فى هذا السن عرفت الصوم، وأيضأ عرفت العطاء، لأنها كانت تعطى طعامها للفقراء وتظل هى صائمة. ويقول عنها التاريخ والآباء القدامى إن الملائكة كانت تشفق على مريم وهى طفلة فكانت تأتيها بطعام أخر،وهذا شرف مريم أنها وهى طفلة عرفت أن تصلى، وعرفت أن ترنم وعرفت أن تصوم، وعرفت أن تعطى عطاء للفقراء والمحتاجين. 


‏وبعد قيامة المسيح وصعوده إلى السماء أخذت تمارس الصوم، لأنها أيضا كانت محتاجة إليه من جهة تعبدية، ومن جهة أخرى للمضايقات والمتاعب التى رأتها من اليهود، فكانت تصوم متعبدة مع العذراء وبعد ذلك الآباء الرسل أيضا قاسوا هذا الصوم، وسارت الكنيسة على هذا الخط، وصرنا نحن إلى اليوم نحتفل بهذا الصوم المقدس ونعتبره من أحسن الأصوام ومن أجمل الأصوام. 

‏هذا الصوم لا يصام صوما عاديا. ولكن كثيرا من الناس يصومونه صوما نسكيا فتجد كثيرا من الأقباط يأكل ‏بالماء والملح، أى لا يأكل مأكولات أخري مطبوخة، ومن هنا ظهرت الشلولو، والشلولو كلمة قبطية يأخذون الملوخية على صورتها الطبيعية ويضعون عليها الثوم والملح والبصل بلا طبخ على الصورة الأولية، وهذه قمة ما يمكن تصوره من حالة النسك للإنسان، لأن كونه يستغنى عن الطعام المطبوخ ويقنع با لشلولو فهذا 
‏نوع من الزهد . 

‏نجد كثيرا من إخوتنا غير المسيحيين يصومون هذا الصوم نظرا لأنه لو سيدة نذرت نذرا لأمر ما نجد أن العذراء بحنانها استجابت وقضى هذا الأمر. ​*


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا استاذة مونيكا على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
بركة صلوات و شفاعة العدرا تكون مع جميعنا 
كل سنة و حضرتك طيبة


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2010)

> *العذراء مريم هي التي بدأت
> الصوم،لأنها خاصة بعد صعود المسيح إلى السماء،نالها كثير من المتاعب والمضايقات والمنغصات من قبل
> ‏اليهود،الذين حا ولوا أن يصبوا عليهاغضبهم وضيقهم من المسيح،وخاصة بعد أن قام من بين الأموات ،فالعذراء نالت متاعب كثيرةجدا ​*




*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا

أم النور تبارككم​*


----------



## besm alslib (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا عزيزتي على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2010)

*بركة العدرا تكون معاكى ومعانا كلنا امين
ميرررسى خالص على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يعوضك ​*


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2010)

*فعلا موضوع جمييل ومميز
فية معلومات جديدة ليا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*


----------



## govany shenoda (8 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسي مونيكا على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
بركة و شفاعة العدرا تكون معنا
كل سنة و انتي طيبة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*انا كل دا كنت فاكره ان الصوم دا بيتصام للعذراء  نفسها ههههههههههههههه بس دلوقتي عرفت ليه و امتي بيتصام*

*ربنا يبارككم علي الموضوع*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2010)

> ‏هذا الصوم لا يصام صوما عاديا. ولكن كثيرا من الناس يصومونه صوما نسكيا فتجد كثيرا من الأقباط يأكل ‏بالماء والملح، أى لا يأكل مأكولات أخري مطبوخة، ومن هنا ظهرت الشلولو، والشلولو كلمة قبطية يأخذون الملوخية على صورتها الطبيعية ويضعون عليها الثوم والملح والبصل بلا طبخ على الصورة الأولية، وهذه قمة ما يمكن تصوره من حالة النسك للإنسان، لأن كونه يستغنى عن الطعام المطبوخ ويقنع با لشلولو فهذا
> ‏نوع من الزهد .


 
جميل جداااااااا يا مونيكا

شكراااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع  ممتاز  خالص

مرسي خالص لحضرتك 

فيةحجات كتير بالموضوع  مكنتش اعرفها 

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## just member (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا امى 
 واحلى تقييم الك يالحبيبة الغالية
ربى يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات جميلة
كل سنة وانتى طيبه
بركة وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاكى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2010)

*بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين*
*ميرسي ليكي ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2010)

بركه وصلوات امى العدرا 

تكون معنا امين 

شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع المميز 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلبه يا مونيكا 

واجمل تقييم
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2010)

*موضووع  حلو اوى بركة صلاوتها  تكون معانا  *
*شكرا على المعلومة*​


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2010)

*بركه صومها وصلواتها تكون معانا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 أغسطس 2010)

> ‏وايضا عندما أراد المسيح له المجد





> ‏أن يضع حدا لآلام العذراء مريم فظهر لها وقال لها انا أعلم ما تعانينه من الآلام، وقربت الأيام التى فيها تخرجين من هذا الجسد​



_حررنا يا ملكنا نحن الغير مستحقين_
_بركة صلوتها واصومها فالتكن معنا ومع الجميع _
_امين_​ ​


----------



## zama (9 أغسطس 2010)

الحقيقة معلومات جميلة جداً يا أمى ..

أشكرك جداً جداً ..


----------



## vetaa (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ام النوووووور حبيبتى وامى الغاليه
ست الكل الست العدرا
قد ايه بجد بحبها وقد ايه هى حنينه ومعانا دايما
منتحرمش ابدا من صلاتها وبركتها لينا

ميرسى خالص لحضرتك بجد
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> شكرا استاذة مونيكا على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> بركة صلوات و شفاعة العدرا تكون مع جميعنا
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيبة



*وأنتى طيبة إبنتى الحبيبة






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا
> 
> أم النور تبارككم​*









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا عزيزتي على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه*
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك*​








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بركة العدرا تكون معاكى ومعانا كلنا امين
> ميرررسى خالص على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يعوضك ​*



*ميرسى حبيبتى دونا لمرورك الجميل






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *فعلا موضوع جمييل ومميز
> فية معلومات جديدة ليا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي مونيكا على المعلومات الجميلة دى
> بركة و شفاعة العدرا تكون معنا
> كل سنة و انتي طيبة​



*وأنتى طيبة حبيبتى






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا كل دا كنت فاكره ان الصوم دا بيتصام للعذراء  نفسها ههههههههههههههه بس دلوقتي عرفت ليه و امتي بيتصام*
> 
> *ربنا يبارككم علي الموضوع*
> 
> *و شكرا*​









​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا معلمتى على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه

الرب يبارك تعبك
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وكل اعضاء المنتدى المبارك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> شكرا معلمتى على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه
> 
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيبه وكل اعضاء المنتدى المبارك



*أشكرك أخى ثابت بيسوع على المرور
الرب يباركك ويحميك
وكل سنة وأنت طيب






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> جميل جداااااااا يا مونيكا
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليكى​



*أشكرك حبيبتى







​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 أغسطس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع  ممتاز  خالص
> 
> مرسي خالص لحضرتك
> 
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى راجعة







​*


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداا
ميرسى يا مامتى
كان نفسى اديكى تقييم 
بس مش نفع 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (10 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


+++


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا امى
> واحلى تقييم الك يالحبيبة الغالية
> ربى يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك



*أشكرك إبنى الحبيب






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات جميلة
> كل سنة وانتى طيبه
> بركة وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاكى*​



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
وكل سنة وأنتى طيبة






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين*
> *ميرسي ليكي ربنا يعوضك*​



*أشكرك حبيبتى






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

candy shop قال:


> بركه وصلوات امى العدرا
> 
> تكون معنا امين
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كاندى حبيبتى





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *موضووع  حلو اوى بركة صلاوتها  تكون معانا  *
> *شكرا على المعلومة*​



*

أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *بركه صومها وصلواتها تكون معانا
> *​











​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _حررنا يا ملكنا نحن الغير مستحقين_
> _بركة صلوتها واصومها فالتكن معنا ومع الجميع _
> _امين_​ ​



*أشكرك على المرور






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

zama قال:


> الحقيقة معلومات جميلة جداً يا أمى ..
> 
> أشكرك جداً جداً ..



*أشكرك إبنى الحبيب على المرور





​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *ام النوووووور حبيبتى وامى الغاليه
> ست الكل الست العدرا
> قد ايه بجد بحبها وقد ايه هى حنينه ومعانا دايما
> منتحرمش ابدا من صلاتها وبركتها لينا
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل







​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أغسطس 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا
> ميرسى يا مامتى
> كان نفسى اديكى تقييم
> بس مش نفع
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى بنتى الحبيبة لمرورك الجميل​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (10 أغسطس 2010)

معلومــات بغايـــة الاهميــــة والروعـــة 
 شكراااااا ليـــك أختــي الحبيبـــــــــة

[color="purple[COLOR="Purple"]"]يا أم الرحمن ســـــلوى القلـــوب قلـــب العذراء / نور الدروب نحــــــــو السمــــــاء[/color]ان خطانــا تهفــــو اليــــــك / نلقـــــي شقانا بيـــن يديـــــــكـان يافخــر الاكوان يافيض الرضوان / قد شاء منك الاسمى أن يبنى له جسما
جاء ينقذ الانسان من مكايــد الظلام / يعطيـــته الصفــح والامــــان[/color]


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل خالص
ميرسى ليكى مامتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميــل

ميرسي ليكي كتيـــر​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أغسطس 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> معلومــات بغايـــة الاهميــــة والروعـــة
> شكراااااا ليـــك أختــي الحبيبـــــــــة
> 
> [color="purple[COLOR="Purple"]"]يا أم الرحمن ســـــلوى القلـــوب قلـــب العذراء / نور الدروب نحــــــــو السمــــــاء[/color]ان خطانــا تهفــــو اليــــــك / نلقـــــي شقانا بيـــن يديـــــــكـان يافخــر الاكوان يافيض الرضوان / قد شاء منك الاسمى أن يبنى له جسما
> جاء ينقذ الانسان من مكايــد الظلام / يعطيـــته الصفــح والامــــان[/color]



*ميرسى jojo_angelicلمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص
> ميرسى ليكى مامتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى إبنتى الحبيبة سندريلا  لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 أغسطس 2010)

bent yasoo3 قال:


> *موضوع جميــل
> 
> ميرسي ليكي كتيـــر​*



*أهلا حبيبتى
منورةالموضوع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## نغم (20 أغسطس 2010)

العذراء مريم تحفظك وتباركك موضوع قيم جدا فيه معلومات رائعة جدا شكرا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أغسطس 2010)

نغم قال:


> العذراء مريم تحفظك وتباركك موضوع قيم جدا فيه معلومات رائعة جدا شكرا



*أهلا حبيبتى
منورةالموضوع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## petit chat (20 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل وفعلا فية معلومات جديدة 
بالنسبة لى على الاقل 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

وبركة العدرا معنا جميعا
شكرا لتعبك
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أغسطس 2010)

petit chat قال:


> موضوع جميل وفعلا فية معلومات جديدة
> بالنسبة لى على الاقل
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> 
> ...



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدااا
في معلومات اول مره اقراها واعرفها
بجد موضوع رائع جدااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك محبه
*


----------



## جارجيوس (23 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع في قمة الروعه يا مونيكا
اعذريني اختي الحبيبه على تأخري بقرأة الموضوع و السبب يعود لضيق وقتي​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*أشكرك أخى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أغسطس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> من أسس صوم العذراء ؟
> ...



عندما بحثت عن الجزء باللون الاحمر في السنكسار لم اجده

هو عن صوم الرسل 15 يوم لظهور الجسد العذراء

في السنكسار 16 مسري 

النص 
*ولم يكن توما الرسول حاضرا وقت نياحتها، واتفق حضوره عند دفنها فرأي جسدها  الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به فقال له أحدهم: "أسرع وقبل جسد  الطاهرة القديسة  مريم " فأسرع وقبله. وعند حضوره إلى التلاميذ أعلموه بنياحتها فقال: "أنا لا  أصدق حتى أعاين جسدها فأنتم تعرفون كيف أني شككت في قيامة السيد المسيح". فمضوا  معه إلى القبر وكشفوا عن الجسد فلم يجدوه فدهش الكل وتعجبوا فعرفهم توما الرسول كيف  أنه شاهد الجسد الطاهر مع الملائكة صاعدين به. * 
*وقال لهم الروح القدس: "أن الرب لم يشأ أن يبقي جسدها في  الأرض " وكان الرب قد وعد رسله الأطهار أن يريها لهم في الجسد مرة أخري فكانوا  منتظرين إتمام ذلك الوعد الصادق حتى اليوم السادس عشر من شهر مسرى حيث تم الوعد لهم  برؤيتها وهي جالسة عن يمين ابنها وإلهها وحولها طغمات الملائكة وتمت بذلك نبوة داود  القائلة: "قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك " وكانت سنو حياتها علي الأرض ستين سنة.  جازت منها اثنتي عشرة سنة في الهيكل وثلاثين سنة في بيت القديس يوسف البار. وأربع  عشرة سنة عند القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، كوصية الرب القائل له: "هذا ابنك " وليوحنا: "هذه أمك".*


*المصدر*


*الرجاء التوضيح*
*http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/Synaxarium-or-Synaxarion/12-Mesraa/16-Mesraa.html
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 أغسطس 2014)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومعلومات رائعه 
ميرسى كتير ماما مونيكا
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أغسطس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ومعلومات رائعه
> ميرسى كتير ماما مونيكا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *





*اشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------

